# McGizmo Clips



## seery (Aug 7, 2008)

Which size McGizmo clip do you "most" prefer for lanyards?

Please "show and tell" how you incorporate these great clips onto your lanyards.






(photo courtesy of McGizmo)


----------



## Ralls (Aug 8, 2008)

I voted for the Micro clip, but for me it's a toss-up between the Micro and the Nano, because they both work well for specific applications. The Jewel clip is just to small and fragile for most things--I have one, but haven't used it. I have a Mini clip, as well, and find it is too big for most applications. The Micro is similar in size to the Surefire clips that come with the L1/A2. Here is a Micro clip in action on my L1, followed by a Nano clip on my Victorinox Classic SD:


----------



## mchlwise (Aug 8, 2008)

I attach a McGizmo mini clip to my lights themselves with stainless steel split rings (size 6 I think). That way, I can clip it onto a belt loop, gear bag, or whatever. When I want the light lanyarded, I use a length of paracord tied with a loop at each end. One end goes around my belt loop or something secure, and I use the McGizmo clip to clip the light to the lanyard.


----------



## jumpstat (Aug 8, 2008)

They are expensive but none to compare....


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi guys,
This will be an interesting thread to follow. 

I want to make one comment and that is on the Ti 20 clip. The brunt of those were returned to the manufacturer and it is discontinued. It was a real bummer for me because I really like the way the clip geometry turned out but the problem was with the gate. A good number of them came with gates that would not spring back closed properly. The factory offered and suggested to exchange the Ti gate spring with a stainless steel one which would have better action. I passed. The weight savings between a stainless steel clip and ti clip in this size is negligible as far as I am concerned and if the clip couldn't be all Ti and enjoy the better corrosion resistance, I saw no reason for it to exist; especially in consideration of the premium in price. I realize that for many, if not most, the difference in Ti and SS makes no significant difference. I subject a lot of these clips to salt water exposure with little attention and care and I have had a number of the 2" ti gate snaps encounter gate spring failures because the gates on them are stainless and not Ti.

This thread seeks some examples so I will add a recent one of my own. I sent some Ti clips and split rings to Cetacea for installation in some web coil tethers I wanted. I add a nickel brass swivel with 1/4"x20 thread to the split ring for a great little camera tether, (IMHO):






I took the pic for mention of the really cool Oly 1030 Stylus in the "Maui Times" thread in the McGizmo forum.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 8, 2008)

If the poll could be edited to allow multiple options... it really depends on the lanyard and what I'll be using it for.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have used the mini clip the same way Mchlwise does and like it the best.The nano clip is nice used this way for small lights like the Fenix LOD.I would be interested in SS clip similar to the 45MM Ti or something slightly larger.I am currently using the small Nite-Ize S clip to pocket carry my P2D but I would prefer the greater retention of a large McGizmo style clip.The mini clip is OK but can be difficult to manipulate because of its' size.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 8, 2008)

The mini clip (35mm) is perfect for me. I use them on numerous lights, and all my keychain items.

I would love to see that size (35mm) in Ti. The 26mm Ti is too small and the 45mm Ti is too big.


----------



## seery (Aug 9, 2008)

Great pics folks . . . Thanks for sharing and keep em' coming! :twothumbs



McGizmo said:


> This thread seeks some examples so I will add a recent one of my own. I sent some Ti clips and split rings to Cetacea for installation in some web coil tethers I wanted.


Don - Is that the 45mm clip in your pic?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Aug 9, 2008)

I like the Nano. It's small yet strong enough for most of the lanyards I attach to the 6 mm split rings on my lights.


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 9, 2008)

seery said:


> Great pics folks . . . Thanks for sharing and keep em' coming! :twothumbs
> 
> 
> Don - Is that the 45mm clip in your pic?



Yes, that is the Ti-45 and the Ti 32 mm split ring on the other end of the tether. 

I realize that there are times and situations which dictate a size of clip and in other cases, you have more latitude. I have found that the 35mm SS clip is at times too small for the job and not as easy to use as a larger clip yet the 2" gate snaps (either Ti or stainless) are larger than necessary. This is what prompted the Ti-45. 

I understand DM51's wish but I also have to be realistic and look at the whole picture and consider the fact that price also has a real bearing on the demand and sales of these clips. The 35 mm Stainless clip weighs 20 oz. The 45 mm Ti clip although obviously larger only weighs an additional 5 oz's (25 oz). I am not sure I have any point I'm trying to make here....


----------



## seery (Aug 9, 2008)

Size chart/photo added.


----------



## RyanA (Aug 10, 2008)

I prefer not to use clips when possible.:shrug:


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 13, 2008)

I love the McGizmo clips, I prefer the stainless steel since they seem more tight. 

Here is a pic of the 26mm titanium one I use on my Fenix:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 14, 2008)

No vote cast by me. I don't like them and don't want them. :duck:

Those types of clips are too insecure when you're dealing with crawling in a cave, pushing thru underbrush, taking a tumble down the mountain with your skiis , spending the night on a port-a-ledge, or performing a double-double into the pit.

When you're dealing with a lot of random little forces pushing from all sorts of directions these things work themselves loose too often I'm afraid. No matter how well they were made that still can't fix an insecure design for hard use. 

As I mentioned on another thread, I've been lucky in that three times I've lost the lanyard while the light stayed in the pocket. I wouldn't trust one of these to secure a light to myself and I'm tired of losing nice lanyards.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 14, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> ... these things work themselves loose too often I'm afraid.


 If you attach them to the right-size ring, it is impossible for them to detach themselves by accident. If the ring is too small or thin, such as a regular keyring, then they can come unclipped as you say, but with a thicker ga. ring in a set-up like mine (pictured here) this is not possible. Those are 35mm clips, btw, and the ring is a Ti one I found at Berkeley Point.


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 14, 2008)

*20 mm Titanium clip*


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 14, 2008)

DM51 said:


> If you attach them to the right-size ring, it is impossible for them to detach themselves by accident. If the ring is too small or thin, such as a regular keyring, then they can come unclipped as you say, but with a thicker ga. ring in a set-up like mine (pictured here) this is not possible. Those are 35mm clips, btw, and the ring is a Ti one I found at Berkeley Point.



Good to know. I'll look into testing that someday, though I don't want to try the tumble down the ski slopes again.
That's nice Ti ring too btw.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 14, 2008)

Just curious, what are differences between the McGizmo clips & the Berkley clips or are they the same? They both say "MM" on them?


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 14, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Just curious, what are differences between the McGizmo clips & the Berkley clips or are they the same? They both say "MM" on them?



Same clips.


----------



## Cuso (Aug 14, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Just curious, what are differences between the McGizmo clips & the Berkley clips or are they the same? They both say "MM" on them?


They are the same..


Love your set-up DM, gatta get me one of those rings. Berkeley Point right??


----------



## darkzero (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info Don. I'm glad this thread has reminded me that I need to buy some more from the Shoppe. I was always confused on which sizes to buy. This thread has been very useful.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 15, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Just curious, what are differences between the McGizmo clips & the Berkley clips or are they the same? They both say "MM" on them?


Yes, as others have said, they are Don's clips. I mentioned Berkeley Point because that was where I found the ring.

_Edit: I looked up the ring and it is one of these. Mine is the 1-9/16" size_.


----------



## broonzbane (Jan 3, 2013)

DM51 said:


> If you attach them to the right-size ring, it is impossible for them to detach themselves by accident. If the ring is too small or thin, such as a regular keyring, then they can come unclipped as you say, but with a thicker ga. ring in a set-up like mine (pictured here) this is not possible. Those are 35mm clips, btw, and the ring is a Ti one I found at Berkeley Point.




I'm trying to replicate this set-up and could not locate a source for the 1 9/16" titanium ring. Berkeley Point doesn't have any in stock, nor does the manufacturer, Titan Marine. Luckily, I was able to score a stainless ring of the same gauge and diameter so all should be good.

Could have bought a 2.5" titanium ring today from Titan, but that's way to big for my needs. And it was $60.00. Stainless ring was $2.95.

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread!

broonzbane


----------

